

Group-buying industry's growth  - viviensin
http://techcrunch.com/2011/03/22/group-buying-138-percent-2-7-billion/

======
MortonC
I love group buying! I even started using the aftermarket of Groupon and
LivingSocial for even better deals!

Thank you DealsGoRound.com

